# need venison help! soak venison shoulders in salt water?



## Luke0927

OK i have some shoulders that i just want to use for the crock pot might make some bbq and no telling what else....i was told to soak them in saltwater for 24hrs to help pull all the blood out and it does something else?  is this true if so what should i use sea salt, table etc? and how much per gallon of water? 

I have just had the meet draining on ice for a couple day i now need to get it ready to freeze would you soak it or just
freeze it

for my backstraps would you just  clean them real good and freeze them?


----------



## gblrklr

Salt and water is just a very basic brine.  The salt will be drawn into the meat and it will add flavor.  I would dissolve about 1/3-1/2 cup of kosher salt in about 1-1.5 quarts of warm water then add ice to make it around 2 quarts.  If you want to add more flavor, you can do a Google search for brine recipes.  I would brine the shoulder overnight, 24 hours is probably too long unless it was a huge deer.  

I don't think brining would remove much blood, normally most of the blood is gone when the deer is shot.  The shoulder will probably take a long time to cook down since there is so much connective tissue, so it will take patience.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Standard brine is one cup of kosher salt to one gallon of water.  It's best to gently heat the water (or use hot water from the faucet) to help the salt to dissolve.

Or you can use 3/4 cup of uniodized table salt in a gallon of water.  It will dissolve a lot easier.  

"pulling the blood" out is mostly myth as there is little blood in the meat to begin with, and there's no reason to pull it out.

Brining helps put moisture in meat, and adds some flavor from the salt.  It helps with long slow cooking processes, and makes up some for the lack of fat in the meat.


----------



## Pat Tria

You can draw all of the blood out of a piece of venison by soaking the meat in baking soda and water. Use about 3 tablespoons of baking soda in a quart of cold water. Change out the baking soda water about 3-4 times. This really tenderizes the meat. Once the blood is drawn out, add your favorite marinate or seasoning. I have found that when a piece of venison is soaked in baking soda and then grilled, the meat is as tender as a porterhouse steak.


----------



## teethdoc

I like to soak it about 12h in Salt water, then about 12h in beer.  The beer seems to really tenderize the meat, but also get rid of some of the gamey taste.


----------



## OkieHunter

Just freeze them and when your ready to eat them soak the meat overnight in evaporated milk take the blood out and the gamey taste.


----------



## Ludlow75

Its not the blood that gives it the game(ie) taste.  I have always been told it was the adrenaline in the meat.  Usually soak mine in buttermilk overnight and pat dry before marinating.


----------



## meat-n-taters

A salt brine will help season and draw out the blood.How ever I think the conective tissue and silver skin tend to give my meat a game taste I useually trim those areas well before cooking and have no problems with the taste


----------



## germag

The trick is to first quarter it and then age the meat for at least 4 days hanging at 40 degrees. Make sure to wash all of the bone dust off immediately after quartering it. Then GET THE BONES OUT!!! Don't freeze it with the bones in it. Bone it out, trim the silverskin and gristle out of it, and make it into whatever cuts you are making, or grind it or whatever, wrap it and freeze it.

I use the styrofoam meat trays like the grocery stores use and I buy institutional plastic wrap at Sam's or BJ's.

Luke, if you need help with cutting it let me know. I'll come out and help you. I have a meat grinder too.


----------



## Brad

I have always trimmed all silverskin and connective tissue and never had a problem with gamey taste. That being said I have found a way to cook front shoulders that turn out great. Take the shoulder and season it with whatever seasoning you like for a roast then get your grill going once grill is going coat the meat with olive oil and sear it over a hot grill, then in an aluminum pan cut up carrots,potatoes, onions and celery season that put seared meat in pan and cover with water cover the pan with tin foil and set on the grill off the direct heat shut the lid and walk away from it. Check every once in a while that it still has water in the pan. Once the meat starts pulling from the bone its done. Let it cool for a while before pulling. Yo u will be surprised at the lack of gamey flavor.


----------

